

Java’s days numbered as Chrome 42 blocks plug-ins by default - twoshedsmcginty
http://thestack.com/java-days-numbered-chrome-42-blocks-plug-in-150415

======
adrianlmm
Numbered as a pluggin in the browser at least, unleast they update the pluggin
tp NACI.

